

Designing for the 99% - cemregr
http://jm90403.com/2012/01/16/designing-for-the-99/

======
enjo
All of those nuances really do matter. You may not be able to appreciate them,
but subconsciously those decisions contribute to your sense of happiness, joy,
or excitement about any given design.

As a matter of fact, I'd argue that it's those very nuances that make all the
difference. Watch a directors commentary about a movie you really love. The
details that go into a particular shot (lighting, composition, etc..) even if
that shot is only 1 second in length contribute directly to your experience.
You may not appreciate (or even care) about those details, but without them
you wouldn't enjoy that movie nearly as much.

It's understanding that those differences matter, and understanding how to
manipulate them to get your message across that makes design great.

~~~
manmal
I agree - there is this album "Pornograffitti" from the band "Extreme" which
made them world famous. It's a perfect blend of Funk & Rock, but that's not
all there is to it - you can hear that it is "more" than the average band
sound, and the sound is absolutely unique. After some digging, it can be found
that there really is more to the tracks - they went to "extreme" lengths to
add subtle details (overtones, inverse melodies, elaborate bass lines) which
you cannot hear at first - only when you know, you start to hear those
subtleties. My guitar teacher applied some of the concepts to one of the
tracks on his band's first album, and it's the only track which really sounds
like a hit - the details make it sound epic.

------
akg
The ideas that last, the one's that stick around do have these subtle nuances
that appeal to the senses. One may not understand, notice or even appreciate
them at first, but in time as you learn more, you begin to see those same
forms of art in a whole new different light. This is also why certain books
revisited after a long absence have a deeper meaning. Same goes for music or
any other creation that is built upon the passion of the engaged artisan.
These are the qualities the make things long-lasting and ever-green, able to
connect with novices and experts like. Good craft is the great equalizer
playing on each patron's individual strength; getting as much out of it as
they put in. It is never boring, never dull, and in many cases always
refreshing.

------
peterhost
Attention to detail is the basis of all art forms / crafts. In the words of
Antoine de Saint-Exupery, "Perfection is achieved, not when there is nothing
more to add, but when there is nothing left to take away". Perfection takes
time, which takes money, which you might not have in infinite quantities...

On the other hand, many a good idea is a refined hack. What one thinks _is_
lipstick might be the beginning of a new genuinely good idea. As a matter of
fact, I believe that many a brilliant idea in human history was a side effect
of digging a shaft in the wrong direction.

------
dfxm12
You can't design _for_ the 99%. There is no average user, so no matter what,
you can't please everyone.

Despite the title of this post, the author is actually arguing that we design
for _ourselves_. Put a little of yourself into your design. That's a great way
to ensure that you will put together quality & work into something.

------
andrewfelix
The author has extrapolated a big argument out of a very particular anecdote.

Needless to say, design is incredibly important. You might be able to chuck a
few licks of paint over a leaky boat and people will enjoy the odd outing, but
eventually that boat is going to sink.

------
tuacker
The most important thing about design is making sure that it works. Onswipe
does not work. The scrolling is broken when visiting the page with an iPad. I
can't read the last two lines without 'holding' the page up.

------
blendergasket
Gestalt.

